# New led toy



## serrated (Mar 4, 2008)

I just got a new toy, it is an 5w led light that has a remote that will chage the color of the light, so you can set it to scroll between red and blue or change from red to yellow to white to blue and back to look like a natural day. it is awesomly bright, I think good enough to veg under, but flowering I don't know. they are also not ungodly expensive 
www.LEDwholesalers.com - High Power Color Changing LED Light Bulb Fast & Fade


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 4, 2008)

Not much for growing but would be good for stage lighting at shows


----------



## serrated (Mar 4, 2008)

why not so good for growing? I bet this could out veg a cfl??


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*I saw a side by side with HID vs LED. LED wasnt too bad in veg. But like you said....flowering is something different.*

*The light is cool as hell......as just a light. I'd love to get one just to chill and smoke out in.*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

serrated said:


> why not so good for growing? I bet this could out veg a cfl??


*Thats not really saying that much.*


----------



## serrated (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree, I just get annoyed when someone says "not too good for..." when they probably have never seen a 5w LED that will light up my yard bright as day. Not trying offend but, has anyone tried these new 1w or 5w LEDs?


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 4, 2008)

32 dollars. you can get a 400W mh setup on egay for 50


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

im still not convinced on the things...I like hps..


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> 32 dollars. you can get a 400W mh setup on egay for 50


*Now thats an avatar worth mentioning.*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

The one I saw


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I said not so good for growing as an pretty expirenced grower I have seen led grows and yet to see a good one. We all know cfls produce poorly and leds even worst.But i see you dont take me for much of knowing about growing so go to youtube and search led grows and you will see about a dozen sorry led grows so like I said after you watch those..not much for growing


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*They do suck. That 1st one....which is the one I originally saw left me thinking "maybe in 10 years". Besides...that LED could only handle one plant. A 400W can handle a bunch more. *

*So even the yield that they showed wasnt even right. The HPS should have been X's 2 at least. w/more plants.*

*Maybe for moms and clones....I wouldnt do anything more.*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 4, 2008)

BSI has nailed it on the head and will now get a plus rep from Fletch...incoming rep


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> BSI has nailed it on the head and will now get a plus rep from Fletch...incoming rep


*Thats saying something soming from you. Much appreciated.*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*And the LED plant had to flower an extra 2 weeks to finish to produce only 36g vs. 91g. The HPS plant was taken at 56 days. The LED at day 70.*


----------



## serrated (Mar 4, 2008)

Fletch...I agree most of those on youtube suck, and I was not trying to offend, I was simply stating that people judge too quickly. You do know how to grow, I was not saying that you did not. but a multiple specturm LED that you can change may make a differance to growing, who the hell knows the plants may love green LEDs, but noone is going to spend $400 to test differant colors, so for 32 I am going to try it and see how it goes, I will let you guys know.
I'll veg some Jock Horror and post some pics.


----------



## serrated (Mar 4, 2008)

to add to my last post, 
maybe a plant needs trace amounts of green, yellow, white light to grow properly??? LEDs provide pure color you can get exactly 480nm, but is there a chance that you need all the colors in trace amounts to make the "correct" spectrum work. All we ever worry about is blue for veg and red for flower. but maybe blue needs yellow to work correctly and the LED growers are doing it wrong, after all a person can NOT survive in pure o2 they need it diluted. a plant may not do well in just red or blue

has anyone tried a "full spectrum" LED??? I have never seen one but the point I was making was this may be the closest thing and may work better than HID, I know it is a long shot but for 32$ why the hell not.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

The 5watt leds are good for growing but they are still to expensive at the moment.
They emit a whole lot more light than you would expect them to.
You need to purchase proper 5 watt leds though that have the correct wavelengths for a successful grow.

These 5watt leds are in my opinion the only leds capable of giving a great grow.

If you have the money and the time to use these 5 watt leds to grow with i reckon you would need at least 4 blue and 4 red per plant.
Here are the ones that i was going to use when i researched them and the pics i have posted are the correct wavelengths.

You can also add warm white or just white as well if you want to.
I would recommend using blue and red at the same time all the way through the grow

Blue spectrum.
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Prolight Power LED blue 5 Watt[/FONT]
*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Technical Data:[/FONT]*

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Case: Star-PCB with Aluminium-Cooler
Viewing Angle: 140°
Power: 7,1V
Current: 700mA
Wave Length: 470nm (blue)
Brightness: 40 Lumen[/FONT]







Red spectrum.
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Prolight Power LED red 5 Watt[/FONT]
*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Technical Data:[/FONT]*

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Case: Star-PCB with Aluminium-Cooler
Viewing Angle: 140°
Power: 4,4V
Current: 700mA
Wave Length: 625nm (red)
Brightness: 120 Lumen[/FONT]


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is my LED Toy, A little overkill for the cabinet huh?


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 5, 2008)

By the way, thats 108 watts


----------



## serrated (Mar 5, 2008)

that rocks!!! I am going to test and see if using all the colors make the plant react differantly since this light does blue, red, yellow green and white


----------



## serrated (Mar 5, 2008)

and I was trying to find out has someone tried other colors not just red and blue on leds???


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

serrated said:


> and I was trying to find out has someone tried other colors not just red and blue on leds???


You might have a hard job as red and blue are the only required colours and people wont spend money on purple,green,pink ones that don't emit the correct wavelength


----------



## serrated (Mar 5, 2008)

That is my point, who set the rules and made it fact that those are the only 2 colors needed?


----------



## serrated (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess I will have to do a side by side with some clones to find out
HID vs Multi Color LEDs 

Is anyone else interested in the result?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 5, 2008)

serrated said:


> That is my point, who set the rules and made it fact that those are the only 2 colors needed?


its not rules.

its called tried and true! experiment and research.


but you go ahead and try out different colors that have been proved irrelevant to plants!!!!

wasting your time, not ours!!!!


----------



## serrated (Mar 5, 2008)

This is part of the artical that sparked my interest
" when it comes to LED grow light systems. When planning such farming alternatives, one has to carefully consider that plants do use light at all wavelengths from UV to IR, as explained above, needed to convert water and carbon dioxide into sugars. Some plants use more red and blue, less green and yellow, while others use green as much as they use red and blue, as well as the light in between"

Growing Plants with LED's - Associated Content


----------



## serrated (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't find anything that states plants use only red and blue, thus the reason tosee if anyone here has tried adding other colors to LEDs?


----------



## iamomeed (Mar 5, 2008)

serrated said:


> That is my point, who set the rules and made it fact that those are the only 2 colors needed?


oh my goodness

ever since the invention of the light bulb, they've been testing wavelengths/colors on plant growth. 400 and 700 nm were always the two peak wavelengths. 400 is blue and 700 is red.

also everything in between is needed to grow but at lower levels. Thats why you need full spectrum bulbs to have a fuller plant. if you only have red and blue your plant will be a runt.

dont waste your time, its a cool toy, and you're excited...but what u got wont work.


----------



## serrated (Mar 5, 2008)

I am glad so many people know so much about what won't work without ever trying it. 

So I will go off and do my Multi-color led test (btw I have 10 of them for 1 plant) 

So if it works I will come back and let you guys know (with proof) and if it doesn't I will keep looking outside the box for Ideas, I just won't bring them up here,


----------



## iamomeed (Mar 6, 2008)

serrated said:


> I am glad so many people know so much about what won't work without ever trying it.
> 
> So I will go off and do my Multi-color led test (btw I have 10 of them for 1 plant)
> 
> So if it works I will come back and let you guys know (with proof) and if it doesn't I will keep looking outside the box for Ideas, I just won't bring them up here,



Don't pout 

I've assisted in experimental LED grow ops at my university, same results everytime. The plants grew, but not as well. A ton of other growers had the same results on this forum.

Please make a journal of your experiment and prove everyone wrong.


----------



## serrated (Mar 6, 2008)

iamomeed said:


> Don't pout
> 
> I've assisted in experimental LED grow ops at my university, same results everytime. The plants grew, but not as well. A ton of other growers had the same results on this forum.
> 
> Please make a journal of your experiment and prove everyone wrong.


LOL don't pout LOL 

I was looking for input from some of those growers and all I got was "you are wasting your time" from 4 or 5 people. Someone telling me it is a waste of time and someone saying "I have seen X, this is why it won't work" is a different story. 

Would you quit school if someone said it is a waste of time?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 6, 2008)

well on the colors of light spectrum there have been millions spent by nasa on researching the led colors to use for gardens for future space and plant colonies. You can also look at pretty much any hid light bulb package and see the optimum spectrums the light is designed after research for each stage of growth. They even mixed spectrums to get optimum growth which is what an enhanced spectrum bulb is. Green lights are use to go into grow room during the dark period as the green spectrum is not used by the plant there for it does not disrupt the dark cycle it has no impact.Your main 2 will be blue and red as the most impoirtant with trace amount of yellow or white spectrums add very little extar boost if any.Im not gonna bash them but after decades of scientific study and millions of dollars spent on research of light wave color usage its pretty much been mapped and shown what colors do what..Just curious you spent $30 x10 so $300 when you could have gotten 3 400 watt digital lights or 2 600 watt digital HID lights.why not get those?


----------



## flowcentral (Mar 6, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> 32 dollars. you can get a 400W mh setup on egay for 50


please tell me a brand name, this would go great with my 1000w hydrofarm hps, cant seem to find anything but the bulb for that price tho...thx


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 6, 2008)

LEDs are excellent................for traffic lights. If they worked so well would'nt ever one and their brother be using em??????? Show me how good they are and I'll go get some.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 6, 2008)

I get my 1000 watt ballast on ebay for $45 delivered


----------



## natmoon (Mar 6, 2008)

serrated said:


> LOL don't pout LOL
> 
> I was looking for input from some of those growers and all I got was "you are wasting your time" from 4 or 5 people. Someone telling me it is a waste of time and someone saying "I have seen X, this is why it won't work" is a different story.
> 
> Would you quit school if someone said it is a waste of time?


My original post with my own research on the subject and the pics of leds that i thought would work and in actual agreement with you that 5 watt leds if used in the correct wavelengths work well.
I researched them for 3 months,extensively.

Blue and red are all you need,but feel free to look around.
Sorry if my post appeared to be negative but that wasn't its intention


----------



## natmoon (Mar 6, 2008)

natmoon said:


> The 5watt leds are good for growing but they are still to expensive at the moment.
> They emit a whole lot more light than you would expect them to.
> You need to purchase proper 5 watt leds though that have the correct wavelengths for a successful grow.
> 
> ...


I think that my post was perfectly reasonable and unbiased truth


----------



## serrated (Mar 6, 2008)

Natmoon, thank you for the info I did not take your posts as neg. 




FilthyFletch said:


> Just curious you spent $30 x10 so $300 when you could have gotten 3 400 watt digital lights or 2 600 watt digital HID lights.why not get those?


I did not buy these for growing I bought these lights for landscaping my house and 1100 gal khoi pond. but once I saw them they looked so perfect for growing, so I will try them. and when you buy 10 on ebay they coast about 150 and I have a 400 hps and a 400w MH already

FilthyFletch: I know you have had that light bulb go off at least once and said that would be so cool if it worked????


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 8, 2008)

What do you guys think of LED with CFL for keeping mothers and clones?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 8, 2008)

I get ideas but I do some looking around and leds just dont cut it as stand alone lighting so until I see some kind of real grow come from them I wont be spendinga ton of money on inadaqute lights and waste my time on them as Im too busy to try to use things I have seen njot show any reall promise at this point...Green just spend $8-10 at wal mart and get a 4 foot shop light.They work great for clones and keeping mothers and are very inexspensive.I ahve a ton of pics posted showing these in action.Just leave them on 24 hours aday


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi again,

I reguards to colors used there is data out there. I attached some charts I found. Maybe this will help you.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Dave,

Use 6500k T5 for flouros and 25% Blue 430 to 450mn and 75% red 640 to 660nm for LEDs. 

Keep the wattage even, like for a cabinet use 24w each T5 and 24w of leds.

Thats just my opinion but so far its workin great.


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a stealth box. 18"x18"x4' with : 1 LED grow panel (12"sq) on each side with 2 on the back side. on top I have 4 par 38 floods (all blue for veg/all red for bloom) with a single 100wt full spectrum cfl shining down. My 2' plant is beautiful and is showing heavy flowering at 2.5 weeks 12/12. I expect over an oz easy. This was a mother plant that did so well under the blue that I threw her to 12/12 ands switched to all red at 1.5 weeks. had minimal stretch. Am so impressed that I am ordering a bulb for every plant I have in a dwc scrog grow. Don't let the ebay prices scare you. I got them cheap as hell from china. THEY WORK!!!!


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 11, 2008)

serrated said:


> That is my point, who set the rules and made it fact that those are the only 2 colors needed?


God. Check out the principals of photosyntheses.


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 13, 2008)

MstrWilliam said:


> I have a stealth box. 18"x18"x4' with : 1 LED grow panel (12"sq) on each side with 2 on the back side. on top I have 4 par 38 floods (all blue for veg/all red for bloom) with a single 100wt full spectrum cfl shining down. My 2' plant is beautiful and is showing heavy flowering at 2.5 weeks 12/12. I expect over an oz easy. This was a mother plant that did so well under the blue that I threw her to 12/12 ands switched to all red at 1.5 weeks. had minimal stretch. Am so impressed that I am ordering a bulb for every plant I have in a dwc scrog grow. Don't let the ebay prices scare you. I got them cheap as hell from china. THEY WORK!!!!


What kind did you get, links?


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Apr 17, 2008)

LED grow light replaces a *400 watt HID*!

Uses only *100 watts*
75% power reduction
Completely eliminate heat
Uses super bright *CREE LEDs*
7 year light lifespan
Fantastic growing results!
2-year limited warranty
http://www.superled.net/


Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## zilluz (Apr 17, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> The one I saw


i jus watched the video on youtube and it makes LEDs look considerably shitter than HID, the HID grown plant yielded nearly three times more which i think is a lot


----------



## sunman79 (Apr 24, 2008)

mh/hps for me. the yeild is larger and the grow cycle is shorter... although the electric bill of the led is way less...


----------



## OneCanSam (Apr 25, 2008)

serrated said:


> why not so good for growing? I bet this could out veg a cfl??


What you have is whats called a RGB LED light, for growing they are pretty useless my friend, what you want is CREE XLAMP Red, Blue or even add a few 6500k Q or similar bin Emitters

I made two CREE Xlamp red and blue fixtures similar to the Procyon100, but his is much better than mine, in fact, the Procyon100 is the best LED grow light on the market hands down, but mine is pretty decent and didn't cost me $599, although I did spend $200+ on just red and blue Xlamp emitters and countless hours soldering and wiring, I'll be using these high output emitters with my other lighting. I've had very good results with the CREE XLAMP fixtures I've made.

You can quote me on this: LED's will be the future of indoor horticulture in the next couple years or less. Right now we're just on the cusp of LED's and horticulture, but being an early adopter of these lights have me convinced they will be the future. Metal halides and HPS have been around for many many years, you don't see much in terms of groundbreaking new MH and HPS lighting improvements, We've seen split combo mh and hps in the same tube, digital ballasts, and h20 water jackets. Not much else...... In the LED world, we're seeing Murphys law almost in full effect, the CREE XLAMPS have improved by roughly 70% in one fiscal year, LED's are just warming up, they'll be cheaper and more efficient in no time at all.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 25, 2008)

serrated said:


> Fletch...I agree most of those on youtube suck, and I was not trying to offend, I was simply stating that people judge too quickly. You do know how to grow, I was not saying that you did not. but a multiple specturm LED that you can change may make a differance to growing, *who the hell knows the plants may love green LEDs*, but noone is going to spend $400 to test differant colors, so for 32 I am going to try it and see how it goes, I will let you guys know.
> I'll veg some Jock Horror and post some pics.


Plants reflect green, thus their green appearance... so "who the hell knows" I do, they reflect it thus doing nothing for them.


----------



## OneCanSam (Apr 26, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> Plants reflect green, thus their green appearance... so "who the hell knows" I do, they reflect it thus doing nothing for them.


There are some that believe that a little green is beneficial, it has to do with secondary pigmentation regarding 530nm or something along those lines. Personaly I don't belong to that camp, and use a 530nm Green Inova X1 as a night light if I must go in the growroom in the night cycle.

The reason I 'm skeptical is that I've never prolonged a plants cycle by interfering with the plant transisioning from veg to flowering from using a 530nm green nightlight. I could be wrong, but this is why some LED growlights add a one or two green leds in their fixture.

I didn't read all the replies in this thread, but saw the Prostar emitters being discussed. Let me be the first to mention, the Prostar red and blue emitters are NOWHERE in the same league as CREE XLAMP emitters. I have plenty of Prostar emitters that I've tested and they are not as good as what the spec sheets state in my observations and testing. I've tested almost every emitter on the market and thus far the CREE offerings are the best on the market, thats why Procyon and others use CREE Xlamp emitters, even thought the Prostars cost less per emitter. 

Here's my 530nm night light if I have an emergency and must enter the growroom while the plants are sleeping.

It's bright enough, not nearly as bright as the Q5 emitter it's light is shining on though, then again, the Q5 bin isn't a grow light blue or red emitter. The Q5 is great for flashlights, but not so much as a grow light emitter, but it could be used since if memory serves, its 6200k 

PS, You can buy a Inova green X1 530nm for $7.99 at Beachaudio.com


----------

